# RAk Academy



## Fridayfun

Hi, I have a job working at the RAK Acedemy from Sept. I will be teaching at the secondary school. Was wondering if anyone else was going out there this year. Don't know which appt. i'll be in yet but sure it will be ok. Traveling from Manchester on the 24th August, anyone else going out then? Be good to talk to others xx Michelle x


----------



## Lives in RAK

Fridayfun said:


> Hi, I have a job working at the RAK Acedemy from Sept. I will be teaching at the secondary school. Was wondering if anyone else was going out there this year. Don't know which appt. i'll be in yet but sure it will be ok. Traveling from Manchester on the 24th August, anyone else going out then? Be good to talk to others xx Michelle x


Hi,
I have been working in RAK academy (RAKESS) for 3 years now in the PYP primary playgroup. I also have 3 daughters in secondary! I don't live in the appartments but know that many teachers do. I do know that the new teachers will have an orientation week where you will be shown the important places in RAK..the school, carrefour and the sailing club aka local hangout! If you have any questions, I can try to answer them. See you soon! Katherine


----------



## Fridayfun

hi Katherine
thanks for your reply, really excited about starting in September. Sounds like I'll get to know where things are etc. Hope your daughters like the secondary school, I'll probably get to see them.
Enjoy the summer hols. Look forward to meeting you in Sept. Michelle xx


----------



## Lives in RAK

Fridayfun said:


> hi Katherine
> thanks for your reply, really excited about starting in September. Sounds like I'll get to know where things are etc. Hope your daughters like the secondary school, I'll probably get to see them.
> Enjoy the summer hols. Look forward to meeting you in Sept. Michelle xx


Hi,
The girls are loving their time in RAK Academy! Two will be in 6 form and the other starting GCSE in year 10.
Enjoy your holiday too and see you in Sept! Katherinex


----------



## jojo31

Hi Michelle. 
I'm going to be talking to the head at the weekend about a contract for September so hoping to be joining you in August. Its all very exciting. x


----------



## Fridayfun

Great news, hope the chat goes well. Let me know how you get on. 
What will you be teaching?


----------



## irishgirl86

Could I ask do you know much about the area there to live in as somebody single and in 20s? Also how is the salary offered compared to Adec? Have been researching private schools vs the Adec public scheme for both lifestyle and salary as I'm hoping to go in August 2013


----------



## jojo31

Hiya

My chat went well and I should be receiving the contract in the next couple of days. Really excited and nervous as well. Ill be teaching primary p.e. but I'm actually secondary trained so its all going to be quite new for me. I'm 31 and travelling out there alone. Got any advice you can offer? Have about a thousand questions if you could answer any that would be fab.
-Are you able to save on your salary?
-Did you buy a car when you got there?
-Whats the accommodation like and and do staff tend to hang about together on evenings?
-What clothing should I bring for, general wear, nights out and will I need heels or just flats?

Thanks in advance if you can answer any of these questions.

Jo


----------



## Fridayfun

jojo31 said:


> Hiya
> 
> My chat went well and I should be receiving the contract in the next couple of days. Really excited and nervous as well. Ill be teaching primary p.e. but I'm actually secondary trained so its all going to be quite new for me. I'm 31 and travelling out there alone. Got any advice you can offer? Have about a thousand questions if you could answer any that would be fab.
> -Are you able to save on your salary?
> -Did you buy a car when you got there?
> -Whats the accommodation like and and do staff tend to hang about together on evenings?
> -What clothing should I bring for, general wear, nights out and will I need heels or just flats?
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can answer any of these questions.
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo Congratualations, Welcome to RAK
You have the same questions as I did last year.
I haven't really saved but that's because I bought things for the apartment, love to shop and am always out  It is possible to save and still have a good time.
I have just bought a car off someone who is leaving this year, Taxis are easy and people are always willing to offer lifts.
Accommodation is ok, bit basic but looks better once you add your own touches.
Staff do hang around together I'll take you to the Golf Club when you get here, First drink on me 
You will need loose fitting clothes, linen is good, it's very hot most of year but will need cardi for about 5 weeks inthe evening. Some heels for night but mostly flip flops and flats for work. Evenings, cropped trousers, jeans, nice tops, tend to wear tops with short sleeves, strappy tops not really ok here you will get a lot of unwanted attention. Long skirts though some of my friends do wear skirts to their Knee.
Plenty of shops here so don't worry to much. Can get most things here. 
Looking forward to seeing you in August I teach in Secondary so will try to meet up with you, I came out here on my own it took a little while to settle but I really like it now.
Any more questions just ask
Michelle


----------



## jojo31

Thanks so much for answering all the questions. I'm be in touch in a few weeks when everything is sorted with the contract etc. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## irishgirl86

The school sounds great, i like the sound of the lifestyle. I know it's quieter, but would there be groups of people in their 20's or 30's and a good mix of males and females or is it majority families? Just curious on the demographic!


----------



## jojo31

Sorry Michelle. Just one more thing. Did you fly in from the UK? If so, how much baggage allowance do they give you? 
Thanks


----------



## Fridayfun

I flew from uk, emirates has 30 kg others about 25kg. School gives you an allowance to ship belongings it will be in your contract how much it is.


----------



## Fridayfun

irishgirl86 said:


> The school sounds great, i like the sound of the lifestyle. I know it's quieter, but would there be groups of people in their 20's or 30's and a good mix of males and females or is it majority families? Just curious on the demographic!


There's a mix here, sure you'll find people to hang around with


----------



## Chris_H

Hi everyone

I've been offered a job in RAK and am looking for schools for my two boys who are 4 and 6. We've looked at Rakess and are quite happy except I heard that the vast majority of children speak Arabic at break time. I don't want my children to feel ostracized because they don't share the same first language as the rest of the student population.

Does anyone work at the school? Can you provide any more information on what the school environment is like? Does anyone have any other recommendations for schools? I'd be grateful for any information from people 'on the ground'.


----------



## Chris_H

Thanks Fridayfun - that does help.

Do you know anyone with children at the school?


----------



## Fridayfun

Yes quite a few of the teachers have children in the school. 
It might be worth you coming to have a look around.


----------



## Chris_H

I will do when we get there - just wanted to have some assurance before we left that my children wouldn't have any problem integrating into the school. They speak English and French but not Arabic (yet). I just don't want them to feel ostracized at break time if the vast majority of students are speaking Arabic - it may be difficult for them to make friends.


----------



## Fridayfun

I'm sure they will be fine, there are a number of kids that speak English and the Arabic kids are encouraged to speak English. I'm sure they will make friends.


----------



## jojo31

Hi Michelle. Sorry I never wrote back on here. Had such a busy summer getting ready for the move. Had a good first week but very tired. Were you at the golf club last night? I was there but got so drunk I had to be taken home. Hope to catch up with you soon. I'm at the BC Primary in the P.E. department.


----------



## Fridayfun

Lol hope you enjoyed the party. Yes I was there it was a good night. Hope you are settling in ok. I'm in the secondary. We'll have to try to meet up soon


----------



## Sadf

Hi there. We are currently living in Dubai my kids are in grade 2 and 3. We are planning to shift to RAK next year and get them into RAK Academy. Please give me honest opinion of the school. Im really worried about this move. But I want to give my kids life close to nature which is unlikely here in Dubai. Hence need to change the school.


----------



## Sunnyside29

Hi,
I have been offered a position at RAS, are you able to share your experience of the scholl and the area?


----------



## jeffster1379

Hi Sunnyside,

I am also starting at RAK in August. Just wondering if you have received your contract yet?

Thanks


----------



## Sunnyside29

Hi and congrats. Still haven't received it through yet, is been over a week since I found out. A little strange. What will you be teaching and are you travelling alone? 

Would be great to hear some reviews about the school and area.


----------



## Mary C

*Salary Info*

Hi,

Would anyone be able to provide some information on how much a teacher's salary at RAK academy with 3 to 4 years teaching experience?

Thanks


----------



## Fella

*Need help to confirm it's not a scam*

Hi,

I am an expat who has been recently appointed to work with RAK Academy. However, I have some doubts about the way I was hired.

Firstly, I got an email from the recruitment manager's name is Abdul-Warith Bashshar who asked me to fill in a questionnaire and send my CV; which I did.

Few days after, I received an acknowledgement of receipt email. 5 days letter, I receive a job offer without being interviewed.

I tried to have the information from the official Website but I could not get access to the staff information side.

This gentleman said that I need to process my papers via an agency called City Light Travel & Tourism L.L.C, and I will be paying for the Work permit process, then refunded later once I start working. 

Furthermore, the 2-month advanced pay made me doubt a little more in addition to other benefits.

I would really appreciate someone to help me, as I am afraid of a scam,

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Fella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an expat who has been recently appointed to work with RAK Academy. However, I have some doubts about the way I was hired.
> 
> Firstly, I got an email from the recruitment manager's name is Abdul-Warith Bashshar who asked me to fill in a questionnaire and send my CV; which I did.
> 
> Few days after, I received an acknowledgement of receipt email. 5 days letter, I receive a job offer without being interviewed.
> 
> I tried to have the information from the official Website but I could not get access to the staff information side.
> 
> This gentleman said that I need to process my papers via an agency called City Light Travel & Tourism L.L.C, and I will be paying for the Work permit process, then refunded later once I start working.
> 
> Furthermore, the 2-month advanced pay made me doubt a little more in addition to other benefits.
> 
> I would really appreciate someone to help me, as I am afraid of a scam,
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
This is 100% a scam - known as a forward fee scam.
They get you to pay for processing fees and then disappear.

Of course - you are never going to get a genuine job offer without an interview!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LODHI

*RAK Acadmy Job offer without interview*

I am an expat who has been recently appointed to work with RAK Academy. However, I have some doubts about the way I was hired.

Firstly, I got an email from the recruitment manager's name is Abdul-Warith Bashshar who asked me to fill in a questionnaire and send my CV; which I did.

Few days after, I received an acknowledgement of receipt email. 5 days letter, I receive a job offer without being interviewed.

I tried to have the information from the official Website but I could not get access to the staff information side.

This gentleman said that I need to process my papers via an agency called City Light Travel & Tourism L.L.C, and I will be paying for the Work permit process, then refunded later once I start working. 

Furthermore, the 2-month advanced pay made me doubt a little more in addition to other benefits.

I would really appreciate someone to help me, as I am afraid of a scam,
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

How did you go with your job offer.

I have same process with me this week and got offer from the same gentman

could anyone from the RAK Acadmy comments on this matter , I will really appreciate your help in this regards.


----------



## Stevesolar

It's a scam - what more do you need to know?


----------

